# What's your wine on Thanksgiving,



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

What's your wine of choice this Thanksgiving? Something special? Does anybody have any special thoughts on what type goes particularly well with the traditional T-Day meal? I tend to drink red. I picked up 12 random bottles (a little of everything) and I need to decide.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I always drink Da Vinci Chianti. I like it and it's about 12 bucks a bottle at World Market. I always have bottle or two on hand, so it's become kind of a tradition.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

danmcmartin said:


> I always drink Da Vinci Chianti. I like it and it's about 12 bucks a bottle at World Market. I always have bottle or two on hand, so it's become kind of a tradition.


I just saw that yesterday but I didn't buy it. Now I know- thanks.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually have a nice Zin or Petite Sirah. Some think they are a little too full bodied and overpower the flavors of the traditional turkey dinner, but with the amateur cooks in my family, that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm going with a Gewürztraminer and a Pinot Noir ... both from the CA Sonoma coast.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I went with the Rodney Strong Merlot.


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

Went with a 2005 Shafer Merlot, 2003 Mommessin Gevrey-Chambertin 1er Cru Lavaux St. Jacques , and 2001 Trimbach Riesling Cuvée Frédéric Emile . The merlot was for the old ball and chain. It was good, but I spent some serious time with the Burgundy and Riesling though. Those two were VERY good. (93+) 

After that had some Pappy Van Winkle 15 year old bourbon with my AVO Maduro No. 9. Over all The cigars and beverages kick ass. 

Joe


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Any Merlot is good with me!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I grabbed a great Sav blanc form chillie, it had a screw top so i was worried, but it was recommended to me, and it was fantastic.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Magicseven said:


> ... it had a screw top so i was worried ...


:ask:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

The whole cork thing is more of a tradition now. It's more fun to open a bottle with a cork, but plenty of good wines have screw tops.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I grabbed a great Sav blanc form chillie, it had a screw top so i was worried, but it was recommended to me, and it was fantastic.


 With all the issues the wineries are having with cork, even middle and upper class wines have switched to composite corks, or screw top bottles.

As for the wines I start with a Château Frank Blanc Dd noir Champagne, and follow up with a Frank cuvee (sp?) de Amore 2006 (red). All NY State Finger Lakes wines...


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I went with Bistro's Cab Sav


----------



## thebigfoot (Dec 1, 2009)

nothing like a bottle of Casa Lapostolle Clos Apalta 2005 on special holidays


----------

